# torque through the forks with tubes



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

saw this done by nathan masters on youtube. going to use regular sized tubes. will let all know once all this rain, or potential rain gets somewhere around here.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

let know what you think


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

w



Tag said:


> let know what you think


will do sir


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Yeah - keep us in the loop (or outta)...


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

mattwalt said:


> Yeah - keep us in the loop (or outta)...


we'll see how it goes


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

a big nogo ghostrider.


----------



## pirateking (Jul 3, 2017)

Hang in there buddy... just different. I'm PFS challenged.


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

i used too big of tubes. so, i just went back to looped tubes. also relearned to put a twist up to the pouch.


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

pirateking said:


> Hang in there buddy... just different. I'm PFS challenged.


That Torque has all the signs of an EDC!

Highly personalized and with a personality of its own.


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

pirateking said:


> Hang in there buddy... just different. I'm PFS challenged.


haven't tried pfs. even though i've been on here a year, just been seriously shooting about a month. i like ttf, but i'm learning ott. at first thought ott was from the devil from ****, but i'm learning some of the idiosyncrasies.


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

KawKan said:


> pirateking said:
> 
> 
> > Hang in there buddy... just different. I'm PFS challenged.
> ...


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

I want to make some pfs... pfses...?
But I am no where near ready to shoot em.
Following this post, Hoggy. I need to know about ttf. I have always shot this way. Maybe when I make Sharpshooter I will branch out.


----------



## pirateking (Jul 3, 2017)

Thanks folks. No hijack. It's an $8.99 blem from Nathan's holiday sale. Yes it is purpose modified [butchered] Torque as a pocketable ttf tube shooter. TTF helps me handle heavier elastic with lighter ammo. The tubes will last longer with sleeves that I forgot this bandset. The narrowed tips are per the first Torque review and give me a wider throat. Shortened to suit my smaller hands; fits like a cuda.

Haven't posted before because its a real hack up. But it comfortably shoots dependably well and consistently. I always thought this TTF alternative setup was much overlooked.

I don't/can't twist when shooting TTF, and only twist for OTT and only some frames now. All side shooters.

Anyway it now works good for me, when I'm awake, usually.

But Ya'll gonna have to wait for the next sale or,

you could always try this with a clone... I knew a guy that hit a 12.7 with a hammer once. he's still got one eye. eight fingers too. :screwy:

be well.


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

pirateking said:


> Hang in there buddy... just different. I'm PFS challenged.


i like the way you've modified btw.


----------



## pirateking (Jul 3, 2017)

thanks for the same interest. I never thought about tubes being too big. I do specifically have to hold it straight or it will/did slap. No flipping, leaning back like an OTT. And aim. Hope you find some better tubing and try again.


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

pirateking said:


> thanks for the same interest. I never thought about tubes being too big. I do specifically have to hold it straight or it will/did slap. No flipping, leaning back like an OTT. And aim. Hope you find some better tubing and try again.


i just wanted to see if it'd work. nathan masters said he hadn't seen big tubes work yet. so, i tried it. one shot, one shot only and it gave me such a hand slap.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Hoggy this post is fantastic you not only brought up a good subject, there are some great responses from some great people. By the way!!!! As far as the devil, we at least have the Devils Son In Law in our corner that’s a good thing considering he’s an awesome Grand Father❤


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

hoggy said:


> pirateking said:
> 
> 
> > thanks for the same interest. I never thought about tubes being too big. I do specifically have to hold it straight or it will/did slap. No flipping, leaning back like an OTT. And aim. Hope you find some better tubing and try again.
> ...


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

Tag said:


> Hoggy this post is fantastic you not only brought up a good subject, there are some great responses from some great people. By the way!!!! As far as the devil, we at least have the Devils Son In Law in our corner that's a good thing considering he's an awesome Grand Father❤


thank you mr tag. i concur, great folks on here.


----------



## ShootnCoastie (Jan 26, 2015)

Singles tubes are pretty much my favorite way to shoot the Torque now. I do have two others banded up with flats for OTT.

Here are my single tube shooting Torques for left and right hand holds. I use either 1745 or 1842. With 3/8 inch steel, I have them at a 5X stretch factor and with the smaller 5/16th inch and a smaller pouch, I can use a 4X stretch factor for 10 meter shooting. I haven't experienced any hand slaps with this TTF configuration.


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

ShootnCoastie said:


> Singles tubes are pretty much my favorite way to shoot the Torque now. I do have two others banded up with flats for OTT.
> 
> Here are my single tube shooting Torques for left and right hand holds. I use either 1745 or 1842. With 3/8 inch steel, I have them at a 5X stretch factor and with the smaller 5/16th inch and a smaller pouch, I can use a 4X stretch factor for 10 meter shooting. I haven't experienced any hand slaps with this TTF configuration.
> 
> ...


----------

